# [SOLVED] Backup scheitert (rsync)

## alex00

Mache das Backup mit luckybackup, das aber auf rsync aufbaut. Bekomme immer folgende Meldung. Ausser den leeren Verzeichnissen befindet sich nichts auf meinem Ziellaufwerk. Jemand eine Idee wie ich das hinbekomme? Danke.

```

rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0007.JPG.TaSZR2" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0012.JPG.bZcBoF" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0013.JPG.nyQQai" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0014.JPG.lIvocV" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0016.JPG.F76Iuy" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0017.JPG.p6kAXb" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0018.JPG.rtfRCP" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0019.JPG.Tf0dvt" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD-WIU2/backup_bilddatenbank_intern/bilddatenbank/Besuche von Verwandten in Wien/Wien Marathon 2006/.Brunchen-0020.JPG.b716B7" failed: Operation not permitted (1) rsync: mkstemp "/media/HD   failed: Operation not permitted (1) 
```

Last edited by alex00 on Sat Sep 05, 2009 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

was ist denn die Ausgabe von mount zu /media/HD?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probleme mit den Zugriffsrechten? Eventuell Zielpartition zu voll? Habe es gerade nicht vollständig parat, aber es gibt Filesysteme, die kannst du als User nicht zu 100% vollschreiben, damit man das System nicht abwürgen kann. Ist die Zielpartiton zu mehr als 90% belegt?

----------

## alex00

Zielpartition ist ganz leer. Neue 1TB Platte.

Jemand eine andere Idee?

----------

## manuels

ja, ich. ^^

----------

## alex00

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ja, ich. ^^

 

Und???

----------

## hurra

Welches Dateisystem hat die Zielpartition?

----------

## alex00

FAT32 glaube ich....war schon formatiert.

----------

## alex00

OK habe ich geprüft...ist FAT32. Kann es daran liegen?

----------

## alex00

OK habe jetzt auf ext3 umgestellt...und jetzt geht es.Last edited by alex00 on Sat Sep 05, 2009 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

fat32 bei 1TB? Neu? War schon formatiert? Glaube ich? Neue Platten sind nie formatiert, schon gar nicht mit fat32 bei 1TB. Dann müssen ja auch schon Partitionen drauf sein. Hast du die selber angelegt oder waren die auch schon da?

Glauben tut man in der Kirche, hier geht es um Wissen, grins....

Aber das läßt sich doch alles beim mounten klären, deshalb kam ja auch vorhin die Frage, was für eine Meldung du beim mounten bekommst. Wie mountest du die Platte denn? Hast du Unterstützung für fat32 im Kernel? Und warum fat32? Wenn die Platte auch unter Windows gelesen werden soll, dann nimm doch wenigstens ntfs. Was sagt dir den cfdisk /dev/xxxx?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> OK habe jetzt auf ext32 umgestellt...und jetzt geht es.

 

Hast sie erst mal formatiert? Grins... hab ja zeitgleich zu dir was geschrieben.

----------

## alex00

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> fat32 bei 1TB? Neu? War schon formatiert? Glaube ich? Neue Platten sind nie formatiert, schon gar nicht mit fat32 bei 1TB. Dann müssen ja auch schon Partitionen drauf sein. Hast du die selber angelegt oder waren die auch schon da?
> 
> Glauben tut man in der Kirche, hier geht es um Wissen, grins....
> 
> Aber das läßt sich doch alles beim mounten klären, deshalb kam ja auch vorhin die Frage, was für eine Meldung du beim mounten bekommst. Wie mountest du die Platte denn? Hast du Unterstützung für fat32 im Kernel? Und warum fat32? Wenn die Platte auch unter Windows gelesen werden soll, dann nimm doch wenigstens ntfs. Was sagt dir den cfdisk /dev/xxxx?

 

RAID System mit FAt32. 2x 1TB. Neu gekauft, nichts selber formatiert. Das ist alles fundiertes Wissen  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> RAID System mit FAt32. 2x 1TB. Neu gekauft, nichts selber formatiert. Das ist alles fundiertes Wissen 

 Ok, bei Raid wird das ja auch autmoatisch eingerichtet, dass ist was anderes als nur eine Platte. Aber warum bitte fat32? Bei den Datenmengen?

----------

## alex00

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   RAID System mit FAt32. 2x 1TB. Neu gekauft, nichts selber formatiert. Das ist alles fundiertes Wissen  Ok, bei Raid wird das ja auch autmoatisch eingerichtet, dass ist was anderes als nur eine Platte. Aber warum bitte fat32? Bei den Datenmengen?

 

Linux zeigt mir an dass es eine FAT32 Platte war, was soll ich machen. Jetzt ist es eh eine ext3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *alex00 wrote:*   RAID System mit FAt32. 2x 1TB. Neu gekauft, nichts selber formatiert. Das ist alles fundiertes Wissen  Ok, bei Raid wird das ja auch autmoatisch eingerichtet, dass ist was anderes als nur eine Platte. Aber warum bitte fat32? Bei den Datenmengen? 
> 
> Linux zeigt mir an dass es eine FAT32 Platte war, was soll ich machen. Jetzt ist es eh eine ext3.

 

Ich denke, da war noch gar nichts drauf oder jedenfalls nichts reguläres und das wurde dann falsch interpretiert. Wenn du Fat im Kernel aktiviert hast und es ging damit nicht, dann war es wohl kein Fat.Na ist ja auch egal, es geht ja inzwischen, was diskutieren wirjetzt, warum es mal nicht ging...

----------

## alex00

Nein es ging ja alles hatte ja schon daten drauf...es ging nur jetzt nicht als ich große Mengen Sichern wollte. Lag denke ich mal an den Dateibezeichnungen, die mitunter sehr lange waren, und das macht bei FAT ja immer Probleme.

----------

## Max Steel

Richtig. Zum Glück wars kein Fat16 o.O Das wäre was gewesen xD

----------

## manuels

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   ja, ich. ^^ 
> 
> Und???

 

Ich habe doch oben dich schon nach der mount-Ausgabe gefragt - egal, Problem ist ja gelöst.

----------

